# Fish Tank Removal Service



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is there such a thing?
Cos I really need one removed.

Long story but basically they are not mine and I am frightened of fish

So any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

If I was closer to Kent, I would gladly remove the fish and re-home them for free. As for removing the tank, some extra hands may be needed depending on the size of it; and a truck.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Try contacting the Aquatic Design Centre in Portland Street, London or STM in Sevenoaks.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> If I was closer to Kent, I would gladly remove the fish and re-home them for free. As for removing the tank, some extra hands may be needed depending on the size of it; and a truck.





LouiseH said:


> Try contacting the Aquatic Design Centre in Portland Street, London or STM in Sevenoaks.


Thanks peeps 

Its only a wee thing, 1.5 or 2 feet.

There's only 4 ****** loach in it and hopefully they have a home. Sweet little things.


----------

